# Kubota B2650 (B3030) narrow tires?



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

As the title implies, I am wondering if anyone on here uses a B2650 (or B3350), that replaced the B3030 compact tractor, for snow removal on sidewalks. More specifically, how did you set it up with tires/attachments to end up with a narrow width (or did you care about width)?

I recently acquired one of these, and while it is miles ahead of walk behinds and shovels, I ordered it with the turf tires and they end up being almost 4" wider than the 51" blower on each side - a problem for cutting through deep snow. The turf tires provide excellent traction and I will use them in the summer, but the information at the time of ordering showed they would be closer to the width of the blower (an inch or so wouldn't matter, but 4" is too much). There isn't any more room to move the turfs in due to lack of clearance in the wheel well either. 

Kubota offers a narrow "ag" tire for these, and the dealer says it should bring it to 47" width (which was and still is my backup plan) but I question the accuracy of that width given how the turfs were wider than stated. I also don't think the ag tires will have as much traction on ice, and may be a bit slower due to a smaller diameter. 

Has anyone run into this before, and if so, is there an aftermarket company that makes a wheel kit with rims (as the turf rims are fairly wide themselves) for these units? 

The rear tires are 13.6-16, but as mentioned, the rims are too wide with the turfs to accommodate a narrower tire and provide any benefit. The ag tire kit from Kubota is rims and tires (all 4 - as the diameters would have to sync).


----------

